# New tax credit?



## Juice780 (7 mo ago)

What are your opinions if there will be a new one passed? I’m looking to order a car and was just wondering what are the chances something will get passed. Thanks.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I think the chances are very low and the only window I see would be in the post Nov 2022 election window prior to the new congress (most likely tilting back to Rep) starting in Feb 2023. Anything done in that window MIGHT be retroactive back to 9/1 or 10/1 2022 but almost certainly not farther back than that.. and as well, it would have to have some significant kicker for automakers that have already made and delivered more than 500K or more cars in the market and so I doubt they would do that and make essentially Tesla the only (maybe GM too) automaker to benefit. So, I don’t really see anything bringing a future discount to a Tesla from the federal tax standpoint nearly anytime soon if ever again?


----------



## Juice780 (7 mo ago)

Yeah that was what I am thinking too.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I think that I saw that it has already be dropped last week.

Honestly at this point, I don't think that it is needed, at least today. There seems to be more people wanting than cars available. No need to incentivize a market when this is happening.


----------

